# Offset Detailing Essex: Ex Eric Clapton's Ferrari F430 Full Detail!!!



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.*

Hello all. A very special vehicle was in this week for a full on detail, the previous owner being non other than Eric Clapton himself who specced it in the colours you see. The noise of this thing was insane, the entire car - beautiful.

Only having two owners from new - the Ferrari F430 needed some love to get back to an awesome condition, ready to put on the market.

Usual full wash down, decon and clay was carried out prior to machining. Two stage process with the awesome Kamikaze Infinity Wax for paintwork protection. The paintwork really pops now!

Interior - fully wetvacced throughout, leather was cleaned with Auto Finesse Hide and protected with Gtechniq L1. Inner glass cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal.

Wheels and calipers - protected with Gtechniq Exo.

Outer glass - protected with Gtechniq Exo.

Inner arches dressed and tyres sealed with Tufshine Clearcoat.

Engine bay - carefully cleaned not using any sort of steaming or jet wash - protected with Aerospace 303 for plastic parts and exhaust polished up using Zepplin products. Exhausts were also tidied up and polished.

Rear diffuser and plastic trim was protected with Sonax NPT.

The Ferrari came out looking awesome and was an absolute pleasure to work on, especially with the history it has.

I've uploaded the usual HD video, please be aware it's quite long at close to ten minutes but well worth it to see the car and the work involved in my details.

There's also some pictures below.

Many thanks for looking.

HD Video.






Pictures.
























Fully wrapped awaiting collection.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Lovely job, still a stunning car!


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

That's some shine! Great work


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tremendous transformation on a stunning car that now looks as it should! :argie:

You’ve done her proud Daryl. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow. Some hard graft has gone into that. Has a great shine to it


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Absolutely stunning car & colour. Superb job as always


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful. Monsoir Clapton has taste, colour combo is stunning!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautiful mate, just beautiful


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great work as usual :thumb:
Loving the grey but needs red interior (imo )


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stunning mate.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like old Eric had some grit in his slow hands. Was it specced with a disraeli gearbox?


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Lovely colour. Great work


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome,fantastic job done.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Looks like old Eric had some grit in his slow hands. Was it specced with a disraeli gearbox?


It's got the paddles - that's all I know Disraeli.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

TonyH38 said:


> Awesome,fantastic job done.


Many thanks!!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, now that is a proper Ferrari, all the glam, and a glam history to boot.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, now that is a proper Ferrari, all the glam, and a glam history to boot.


Cheers Ibiza - yeah bet this car saw a lot, hahah! :car:


----------



## Hiimjc (Nov 18, 2015)

Loving the pattenr on the mats. You vacuum that in?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Hiimjc said:


> Loving the pattenr on the mats. You vacuum that in?


Sure did!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chongo said:


> Stunning mate.


Many thanks Chongo!


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely job on this engine bay is something else


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Megs Lad said:


> Lovely job on this engine bay is something else


Yeah the noise is ridiculous! Gotta be loud!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chongo said:


> Stunning mate.


Cheers Chongo! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

streaky said:


> Lovely colour. Great work


Cheers Streaky, yeah quite different to the usual red!


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Fantastic work, engine bay came up great!


----------

